# Does your poodle sleep on his/her back? Post a pic here!



## Jacamar

Seems like most poodles like sleeping on their back, whereas a lot of breeds dont. Does yours? I think its so cute and funny! Just caught my new spoo pup sleeping on his back and got a pic. Feel free to add your pics to this thread!


----------



## Countryboy

Tonka will sleep that way occasionally, but it's quite common in the Greyhound world. And there it's known as Roaching. 

This is Velvet. She lives with my son and DIL.


----------



## neVar

ooh yes- often seen with bella- is topped taking pics though as i see it every single day- so i had to dig back to a few years ago to find these


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Here are some of Nickel's:


----------



## Travis

Panda is just the cutest! I have printed several pictures of my favorite poodles that I have seen on this forum and he is one of them. He is screaming out for a belly rub in that photo and who could resist with such an amazing looking fluffy white coat. Did I mention that I'm just a little bit JEALOUS!!! Looking at your little guy makes the wait for my own addition even more exciting. If I get a poodle who is ALMOST as cute as yours, I'll be ecstatic!!!


----------



## MamaTank

Bruce is forever sleeping on his back lol  
This picture is referred to by my friends as his "Drunken Bum" picture


----------



## Poodlemama99




----------



## Jacamar

Travis said:


> Panda is just the cutest! I have printed several pictures of my favorite poodles that I have seen on this forum and he is one of them. He is screaming out for a belly rub in that photo and who could resist with such an amazing looking fluffy white coat. Did I mention that I'm just a little bit JEALOUS!!! Looking at your little guy makes the wait for my own addition even more exciting. If I get a poodle who is ALMOST as cute as yours, I'll be ecstatic!!!


Thank you, Travis! Keep us posted on how the progress goes with your puppy! Cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## cliffdweller

Rain in her favorite sleeping configuration --- twisted, half on her back :


... just after she came to live with me :










&, about a 6 months later :


----------



## lily cd re

All of these pics are too funny! I really like Bruce, the drunken bum (haha).

Lily often sleeps full out on her back or halfway like Rain. I will try to get some pics. Peeves also often sleeps on his back. It is really funny to see a very big dog do it. He always folds his front paws very neatly when he is on his back.


----------



## Jdcollins

Ever since she was a tiny puppy lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Baby Vegas


----------



## Marta Elmer

*Zorba sleeping on his back*

I wrote on our door "Beware of Dangerous Poodle". When people ask me how a poodle can be dangerous, I tell them that the moment when they meet Zorba they are in danger to fall in love with him!


----------



## Bunny

I took this with my phone the day after we got Cookie from the shelter. My text to him said: Here's our new nervous dog. I wish she'd relax.


----------



## Jacamar

Fantastic pics, everyone! Love it! :adore:


----------



## outwest

Jazz snapped today (with little camera/poor exposure so made it black and white)









Bonnie









Echo









edit: I had to include the poodle mascot Echo.


----------



## Liafast

Here is Pumpkin napping in her crate....Pink of course....


----------



## LEUllman

Just begging for a tummy rub! (Sorry about the icky color reproduction - he's actually on a green carpet, and his tummy isn't nearly so pink!)


----------



## Nawal

Sleeping with her stuffed buddy, they were inseparable until she triend to eat his eyes out.









Not quite on her back, but she was really enjoying herself, lol.









Aw it makes me miss her deep red coat, but I love my faded Puppet all the same hehe.

All those pics were both awesome and hilarious, thanks for sharing! :act-up:


----------



## Sara♥Venus

Here's a bunch of Venus sleeping on her back


----------



## lily cd re

I managed to get one of Lily. Here is the lounge lizard.


----------



## lily cd re

I know he isn't a poodle, but here is a funny one of Peeves on his back in his crate when he was a pup.


----------



## lily cd re

Oops here he is.


----------



## lily cd re

Hit the wrong button,again, no coffee yet. Here he is for real. No that isn't Lily in the crate with him. It is a bear.


----------



## Countryboy

outwest said:


> edit: I had to include the poodle mascot Echo.


I should call ya out on that... for hijacking this Poodle thread with a pic of one of them dastardly Sighthounds. But sigh..... I suppose I started it.  lol

Great thread, Jacamar!


----------



## Zmyjka

Loki (the cream one) is also sleeping on back or twisted, Dance (black) no - I never saw her sleeping on back.
Here they occupied my bad:










Loki when he had wounded leg (sleeping under chair):


----------



## Joelly

Oh my, I really enjoy this threads. More pictures pls!

Charlie is often sleep on his back too but he is not as photogenic as other poos. Maybe cause he is black and we have dark brown couch. But I will keep camera close to snap his pictures soon.


----------



## Jdcollins

outwest said:


> Jazz snapped today (with little camera/poor exposure so made it black and white)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I had to include the poodle mascot Echo.


Bonnie looks soooo much like my rusty! If I groomed him like that they would b twins! btw... Jealous how close the hair is clipped on face and feet .... Rusty gets razor burn very easy so I have to Stick with a 10 blade


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## bslick




----------



## Jdcollins

Does your spoo give the dreaded "stink eye"? 
lol I'll start a new thread  its jut another excuse to see great pics of everyone's babies lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tokipoke

I have a lot of pics of Leroy sleeping on his back. His fave sleeping position!


----------



## hilshaven

How cute is that! I hope my pup will be at least half as cute asbsolutelt the pups posted here. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## sandooch

Wow! Great pictures everyone. I didn't realize that poodles love sleeping on their backs so much. Actually, Gigi only did this when she was a puppy, so these are the only pics I have of her sleeping on her back (sorry...taken with my old cell phone).


----------



## katbrat

Dh used to lock Lexi in our very small office with him while he would study when she was a baby to keep an eye on her.
















If you can't find Lexi, she is on our bed








Yep, I actually said the words "I will not have a big dog on my expensive Italian leather furniture." She sleeps there often and she gets a quilt!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Chagall does the "belly up" poodle snooze too. But he told me there's* no way* he'll stand for me showing his "soft underbelly" to the world. His predecessor, our Miss Moneypenny, who sadly has crossed The Rainbow Bridge, slept that way too. She isn't here to stop me from posting_ her_ photo (taken when she was sweet 16)....


----------



## Ms Stella

Fun shots!! Here is ours


----------



## gen32

This is my Calvin, mid-poodle snooze, on our couch a couple of weeks back  complete with mouth open!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sophiebonita

Ok this kinda just looks like a black blob (been so hard for me to get good pix of my black beauty!) but she usually sleeps curled up into a little ball only when one of us gets up and she thinks she's gona get a little tummy rub does she do this...









Don't mind my other sleeping beauty in the background (sarcasm). 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chagall's mom

_Shh!_ Don't tell Chagall I'm posting him "fully monty"!:wink:


----------

